# Cutting SARMS trash or stash?



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Reading about these 3 sarms on this thread. Has anyone used as stand alones or sarm only cycles? Worth the cash or a waste of it?

Cardarine (GW-501516)
Ligandrol (LGD-4033)
Stenabolic (SR-9009)









SARM


Selective androgen receptor modulators (SARMs) are classified as a new class of therapeutic compounds that are characterized by a predominance of androgen receptor specificity and tissue selectivity. These performance-enhancing drugs are commonly used by athletes and bodybuilders to increase...




www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## 132814 (Dec 1, 2021)

stone14 said:


> Reading about these 3 sarms on this thread. Has anyone used as stand alones or sarm only cycles? Worth the cash or a waste of it?
> 
> Cardarine (GW-501516)
> Ligandrol (LGD-4033)
> ...


Genuinely mate and I’m not saying this to be a prick, I got more from a calorie deficit than I ever did from any other,steroid,sarm or supplement.

I don’t rate Sarms at all.


----------



## Dr_Strong (Dec 4, 2021)

Sustanation79 said:


> Genuinely mate and I’m not saying this to be a prick, I got more from a calorie deficit than I ever did from any other,steroid,sarm or supplement.
> 
> I don’t rate Sarms at all.


Sarms are like steroids for phaggots.

Just messing.... kinda.


----------



## Uptonogood (Feb 23, 2021)

Cardarine - this shit WORKS. Ain't no doubt about it. If you can run 6mph for 60mins without cardarine you'll be able to do 90 mins with and feel significantly less fatigue. Not convinced it has any cross over to strength sports but if you have endurance goals or just hate cardio and need something to take the edge off this shit will do it

Lgd - you can add a small amount of lean mass with this; comparable to a low dose var only cycle. Probably won't do much if you're several cycles deep into AAS though

Stenabolic - never tried it myself but believe it has such poor oral availability that it's ineffective in oral form. Not found depot version to try yet


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Sustanation79 said:


> Genuinely mate and I’m not saying this to be a prick, I got more from a calorie deficit than I ever did from any other,steroid,sarm or supplement.
> 
> I don’t rate Sarms at all.


 Thats cool lol. I've just started trt GP prescribed. I've moved onto hiking and rock climbing so not interested in aas anymore. Looking for for fatloss, cardio, strength over size increase. I'm happy to use sarms if they actually work. Its hard finding reviews of them without aas use also. I've been off aas for a few years now. Qas hoping they'd help me keep my lbs, maybe gain a little, and lose fat along with t3 and my nebido trt. Also don't want to use aas as I'm currently blood tested every 3month as I've just started nebido, aas would screw my readings.


----------



## Muscle Hamster (Oct 24, 2020)

Leave the sarms alone mate. At least with testosterone and other AAS we know the side effects etc. Waste of time and too much of a gamble imo.


----------



## Paul1234 (Apr 23, 2017)

All I can contribute is I know a large number of people using cardarine and ostarine and honestly it's quite impressive , I have no.idea whether they'll all grow tails and die in 5 years from it but they all looked and preformed very well.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm cutting on a PCT with Osatrine and it's working great. I haven't lost any strength and fat is falling off me with an aggressive 1500 calorie a day diet.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

DrRinse said:


> I'm cutting on a PCT with Osatrine and it's working great. I haven't lost any strength and fat is falling off me with an aggressive 1500 calorie a day diet.


mid it worth doing a PCT of you running ostarine? Will it not inhibit recovery??


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

sitries said:


> mid it worth doing a PCT of you running ostarine? Will it not inhibit recovery??


It's only because I have a blood test coming up that I have to have and I can't get out of not doing it. I chose Ostarine because I heard it was the least suppressive. As soon as the bloods are done I can jump back on.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

DrRinse said:


> It's only because I have a blood test coming up that I have to have and I can't get out of not doing it. I chose Ostarine because I heard it was the least suppressive. As soon as the bloods are done I can jump back on.


Why did you have to come off for the bloods?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

sitries said:


> Why did you have to come off for the bloods?


I surrendered my driving license about 15 months ago because I was having a rough patch with drugs and alcohol so took the precaution of sending back my license. The bloods and urine tests are for the doc to give me the OK.


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

sitries said:


> Why did you have to come off for the bloods?


They will scan bloods for the obvious stuff but also do a full blood (and maybe hormone, I don't know) panel. If say, your MCV is out of range on your bloods, that would prompt further enquiry because high MCV can be associated with alcohol use. Anyway, I'm minimising the risks. I doubt they'll test for Ostarine - it adds about £50 to a blood panel to scan for each new drug by GC-MS and since it's the NHS, I would think they keep the panel to a minimum.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

DrRinse said:


> I surrendered my driving license about 15 months ago because I was having a rough patch with drugs and alcohol so took the precaution of sending back my license. The bloods and urine tests are for the doc to give me the OK.


Never heard of anyone doing this? What does it achieve? I mean you can still drink/drug drive without a license right (if you have access to a car). 

How are things now? Are you back on an even keel? I’ve had issues with drugs and drink also in the past - I’m now 13 months clean 💪🏻


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

sitries said:


> Never heard of anyone doing this? What does it achieve? I mean you can still drink/drug drive without a license right (if you have access to a car).
> 
> How are things now? Are you back on an even keel? I’ve had issues with drugs and drink also in the past - I’m now 13 months clean 💪🏻


Yeah I'm fine now thanks. In hindsight, it didn't do much for me to surrender it. At the time, I thought it would be a deterrent but it's just created a lot of unnecessary hassle for myself. Felt like the right thing to do back then.


----------

